# [FreeNAS] data loss?



## LMSSML (Jan 14, 2015)

Hi there,

I got FreeNAS 9.2.1.5 with following workstation:

Dell Workstation 490
24 GB RAM
100 GB for FreeNAS
2TB for Backup on FreeNAS
After a reboot I cannot access to a disk although I googling some time and I saw someone with same problem has mine.

```
# mount -t ufs /dev/ada1 /mnt/temp
mount: / dev/ada1: Invalid argument

#fsck-t ufs / dev/ada1
** / Dev/ada1
Cannot find file system superblock
ioctl (GCINFO): Inappropriate ioctl for device
fsck_ufs: / dev/ada1: can't read disk label

# gpart show ada1
=> 0          3907029168 ada1 BSD (1.8T)
      0                        16        - free -  (8.0 k)
      16        3907029152  1    !0   (1.8T)

# bsdlabel -w /dev/ada1
bsdlabel

# /dev/ada1
8 partitions:
#                    Size            Offset       fstype         [fsize bsize bps/cpg]
      a: 3907029152                16          unused        0       0    
      c: 3907029168                 0           unused        0       0       # "raw" part, don't edit
```
Is there any way of getting data from the hard disk?

Thanks in advanced.


----------



## phoenix (Jan 14, 2015)

You're trying to access the disk (ada1) instead of the partition (ada1*s1a*).  Use the correct device and it should work:

```
# mount -t ufs /dev/ada1s1a /mnt/temp
```


----------

